# NEX to be full frame?



## cosmonaut (Aug 17, 2012)

Interesting if nothing else.
(SR5) Sony NEX goes Full Frame!!!! | sonyalpharumors


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 17, 2012)

Who would they be marketing to with this I wonder

I would assume anyone who is conscious of the advantages of full frame would want a DSLR for the wider range of options. 

And I wouldn't really  expect the general public to really give a damn about whether their camera is crop or full frame lol

Maybe if they keep it at the same price point as their current models it would be a good replacement


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 17, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> Who would they be marketing to with this I wonder
> 
> I would assume anyone who is conscious of the advantages of full frame would want a DSLR for the wider range of options.
> 
> ...



Sony's new PRO lineup?


----------



## jake337 (Aug 17, 2012)

I would love this for a walk about snap shooter.  Maybe with a 40mm f2 pancake would be sweet.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 17, 2012)

According to a very well-knwn photographer and camera industry observer, SONY customers are typically young, with pretensions of hipness and coolness. The "coolness factor" of a FF compact mirrorless interchangeable lens camera would be quite high. So....if SONY could manage to be the first company to market such a camera, they figure their sales might be high enough to justify the endeavor. And, since SONY does not have a single class-leading product in ANY category in which it sells...SONY would then (by default) *be THE sales leader* in a category they CREATED. Sweet deal for SONY and SONY users.
PLus, they HAVE the sensor-making technology...I mean, "why the heck NOT?"

The NEX-7 is actuakly a pretty capable camera and there is some SUPERB glass for the mount now. Check out The Luminous Landscape's "rolling review" of the NEX. It's better than most d-slr's were 5 years ago.


----------



## cosmonaut (Aug 17, 2012)

I think they would take many who can not afford the M9. There are many of us out there who have old Leica glass and would love something cheaper and better than the M9. Like me. But I agrree that would be a small market. But I can tell you first hand I had rather have an older full frame camera than the latest and greatest cropped sensor camera. The extra real estate equals bigger juicer pixels and more color depth and finer prints. No question my a850 will out do any cropped sensor you put in front of it below 800iso. I have printed very large and there is almost no, none that I can see, compression artifacts. But I also have to have the glass. Don't go full frame and put a cheap lens on it.



rexbobcat said:


> Who would they be marketing to with this I wonder
> 
> I would assume anyone who is conscious of the advantages of full frame would want a DSLR for the wider range of options.
> 
> ...


----------



## unpopular (Aug 17, 2012)

Derrel said:


> According to a very well-knwn photographer and camera industry observer, SONY customers are typically young, with pretensions of hipness and coolness.



Without actual data this is just some ****er with an opinion.


----------



## cosmonaut (Aug 17, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > According to a very well-knwn photographer and camera industry observer, SONY customers are typically young, with pretensions of hipness and coolness.
> ...



 Well stated. But if true it would put Nikon and Canon behind a little more. I think they put to much in their top of the line models. They are both slacking in their consumer grade cameras. The D800 is a marvel as well as the 5D. But they have little else to crow about. The D7000 is a little dusty.


----------



## cosmonaut (Aug 17, 2012)

The Leica M9 is a mirrorless full frame camera and it's technology is already dated and rumors of an M10 are starting. If Leica can do it I am sure Sony, Canon or Nikon can if they put their minds to it and much cheaper I would think. I think there is a market for small full frame cameras and journalist would eat them up. They might even ditch their Iphones...lol



Derrel said:


> According to a very well-knwn photographer and camera industry observer, SONY customers are typically young, with pretensions of hipness and coolness. The "coolness factor" of a FF compact mirrorless interchangeable lens camera would be quite high. So....if SONY could manage to be the first company to market such a camera, they figure their sales might be high enough to justify the endeavor. And, since SONY does not have a single class-leading product in ANY category in which it sells...SONY would then (by default) *be THE sales leader* in a category they CREATED. Sweet deal for SONY and SONY users.
> PLus, they HAVE the sensor-making technology...I mean, "why the heck NOT?"
> 
> The NEX-7 is actuakly a pretty capable camera and there is some SUPERB glass for the mount now. Check out The Luminous Landscape's "rolling review" of the NEX. It's better than most d-slr's were 5 years ago.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 17, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > According to a very well-knwn photographer and camera industry observer, SONY customers are typically young, with pretensions of hipness and coolness.
> ...



The guy has advanced degrees in fields relating to marketing and consumer behavior, specializing in the electronics industry, and has over a decade of polling data on camera and lens buying, and usage habits, from tens of thousands of camera/photography enthusiasts from across the world. Last year, he was invited to speak directly to Nikon, Japan's executives at Nikon HQ. He has written 16 guidebooks on cameras, helped launch the first digital camera that had ANY success, the old APple QuickTake, and has multiple web sites, devoted to cameras. But to you, he's just some *Fuc&^r with an opinion*.

Can you guess who the author is??? Oh wait, that's right, he's just some *Fuc&^r with an opinion...*


----------



## Helen B (Aug 17, 2012)

Derrel said:


> And, since SONY does not have a single class-leading product in ANY category in which it sells...



The RX100? The FS700?


----------



## unpopular (Aug 17, 2012)

Derrel said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...




*Without data.* He's an over educated wan*er with an opinion.

(aka. I don't care who he is. Quicktake 100 FTW, tho)


----------



## cosmonaut (Aug 17, 2012)

Something you might consider. Remember it's just a hobby dude.
$65 16-Hour Anger Management Class Online Anger Courses Programs




unpopular said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > unpopular said:
> ...


----------



## kassad (Aug 18, 2012)

Derrel said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...



Ken Rockwell???


----------



## kassad (Aug 18, 2012)

What about glass?   I assumed that all of the nex mount lens released so far are designed for crop sensors.  

This could be an interesting camera.


----------



## cosmonaut (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes I would think new glass would be a have to. Knowing Sony only two lenses and you are good..lol



kassad said:


> What about glass?   I assumed that all of the nex mount lens released so far are designed for crop sensors.
> 
> This could be an interesting camera.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 18, 2012)

There are rumors of some kind of A/E hybrid mount, perhaps a helical which twists to provide for full frame alpha mount lenses. Of course there is plenty of full from Leica M and M39 glass out there, without AF.

I think a full frame NEX would be successful for no other reason than lack of competition.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 19, 2012)

> The idea behind the E-mount FullFrame cameras is to be compatible with current E-mount lenses (in crop mode) with A-mount lenses (with special adapter)



http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/sr5-...em-the-cameras-are-e-a-mount-hybrid-and-more/)


----------



## cosmonaut (Aug 19, 2012)

Well I for one would rather have an A mount full frame. Current E mount lenses are just, well, need to be better than what they are. What's the point of full frame and so so lenses?



unpopular said:


> > The idea behind the E-mount FullFrame cameras is to be compatible with current E-mount lenses (in crop mode) with A-mount lenses (with special adapter)
> 
> 
> 
> (SR5) There will be not a new native E-mount Full Frame lens system! The cameras are E-A mount hybrid (and more&#8230 | sonyalpharumors)


----------



## unpopular (Aug 19, 2012)

I think this is certainly a good route to take. It makes sense financially as well.


----------

